# CM RC690 II Advance HWC review, and can´t wait for whats coming



## douglatins (Jan 8, 2010)

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...oler-master-690-ii-advanced-video-review.html

This was a really good review, this case will be awesome, totally getting one to replace my 2 rig, and now cant wait for new revisions of HAF and ACTS maybe


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 8, 2010)

It looks like an awesome case. I love those metal fins on the top back and all of the goodies it comes with.


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 8, 2010)

I like that the HD rack has removable sections to help with air cooling from the front or a place to put your pump for H2O cooling, the HD bay on top which is great for adding a storage drive or backing up a customers data, and the sexy black chassis which I don't have to spend money on paint.


----------



## _33 (Jan 8, 2010)

This will be my new case


----------



## Lampmaster (Jan 8, 2010)

This case pretty much has all the mods I did to my original... only much, much better done. 

And damn... 11 fans.. I think im gonna get this


----------



## erocker (Jan 8, 2010)

To me it looks like countless of other cases in the market. Many of which cost half the amount of money. It has the same flimsy steel sidepanels as many other CM cases. I'd rather spend my money on a cheap generic case that looks similar.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 8, 2010)

Maybe TPU can get a case and review it?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 8, 2010)

So whats so new? It has a hot swappable drive bay and some extra holes in the tray, nothing the Sniper series hasn't already covered.


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 8, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> So whats so new? It has a hot swappable drive bay and some extra holes in the tray, nothing the Sniper series hasn't already covered.



It's got space for a bottom mounted dual rad!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 8, 2010)

meh, thats not for the masses. I get your point, but it will hardly be used. They all seem like the same wolf in a different sheeps coat to me.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 8, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> So whats so new? It has a hot swappable drive bay and some extra holes in the tray, nothing the Sniper series hasn't already covered.



Do other coolermaster cases have a modular HDD cage system?

I've not seen it anywhere else thus far.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 8, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Do other coolermaster cases have a modular HDD cage system?
> 
> I've not seen it anywhere else thus far.



Sorry I got you on modular now. And I agree thats new, but again it goes to who is actually going to use it, so the #'s are small versus the amount of cases thay are gonna sell.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 8, 2010)

If they don't UK-ify the prices when they come over here it would be a brilliant case for the price over here.

I do have to agree though, its just a nicer OEM case with some added bells and whistles, I'd rather buy the cheap OEM then fancy it up myself.


----------



## Grings (Jan 8, 2010)

As someone else pointed out it has all the mods we did to our 690 I's (including water holes in the right place this time) BUT they havent changed the crappy side panel grilles from the look of it - on my 690 these create wind noise due to the smaller holes

Other than that very good


----------



## _33 (Jan 9, 2010)

I personally think this case is the perfect 100$ case.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 9, 2010)

Soooooo Sneeky, you have this case?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 9, 2010)

Not yet, but I'm sure its already being planned


----------

